# venice trip



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

saw on forum that they needed a couple of guys to help out on a charter so we put it together. fished monday with paradise outfitters capt. hunter and mate woody . left out of south pass an headed long it was on from there five minutes fish on. we picked at um to finish day with 5 yellows over 100 biggest 150 a nice hoo and a 20 minute fight with a 450 class mako . it was a great day on water , nice seas and company. pics will follow it is always nice to come back to the dock top boat . ive fished twice with these guys and both times they produced fish i highly recomend them


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Just read the report on the website. Good job!


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

This was my and my son's first experience catching yellowfin. Hunter and Woody did a great job putting us on the fish. Myson, Jim, was first up to bat and was about 20 minsinto ascrap with a good fish whenthe mako clippedhis prop. Ken hooked upwith the makoby using a chunkfrom Jim's fish.The mako did a half gainer in the air before breaking off a few minutes later. Thefirst threetuna were caughtslow trolling andthe last two on the chunk including a wahoo which was caught last on mono leader.Ileft my camera back at the marina, buthere's one I did getwhen we got back. I'll post some more when Woody emails the rest.This was an awesometrip. Capt. Hunter and Woody with Paradise Outfitters did not disappoint. Can't wait to get back down to Venice.Had a good time meeting and fishing with Ken, Matt, and Lee also.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a whole lotta butt kickin goin on over there.


----------



## wild wild west (May 21, 2009)

had a great time any time yall want to put another trip together give me a call were always ready


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report with pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!:clap


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's a few more pics from the trip. The seared tuna and wahoo I had last night were awesome. Thanks again Capt. Hunter and Woody (Blue Hoo) www.paradise-outfitters.com. Ken, Matt, Lee - I'd fish with y'all again anytime. Great trip.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a great haul. Good job guys


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice edit on the picture with the hoo. Cant let everybody know where you go at.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like y'all had a heckuva trip!! Congrats on all those great fish!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and nice pics


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

> *Joey_d133 (11/27/2009)*Nice edit on the picture with the hoo. Cant let everybody know where you go at.


Good eye. There'sa mysterious shadow on the water :moon


----------

